# PassMark Single Thread Scores for Ryzen 3000 dropped by ~20% -Why?



## HwGeek (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks like they are changing their Scores lately and for some reason Ryzen 3000 lost the lead and from ~3000 ST score they are down to ~2500![for some there are old scores because new version wasn't tested yet]
Also  looks like the ST scores for Intel left unchanged or went up.
See for yourself:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html
Chached page from last week:
https://web.archive.org/web/20200305193255/https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html


----------

